# Nanoptics Fiber optics for your sight pins!



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

I am about ready to order some fiber. Can someone tell me if Brightfiber is brighter than Nanoptics? How flexible is Nanoptics? Is Nanoptics and Brightfiber the same stuff? 

If I could only find some fiber as bright as Cobra puts in their Sidewinder series...

Surely someone has compared them to each other.


Dave


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, Samuel

FYI - I've purchased replacement fiber 3 times in the past, once from a reputable archery store twice from 2 different ebay sellers in all three cases it was junk, brittle, oversized and fractured (cracked) within weeks of use this fiber is high quality.



Virginia Archer said:


> Nanoptics now has sample packs for sale on there website!
> 
> http://www.nanoptics.com/
> 
> These Fibers are awesome, Very Bright, Bends alot more than normal fibers! They are also working on a .005 fiber with a clear coating over the Fiber to fit within your pin.....like mine takes a .019 fiber and you can install it in the .019 pin but still just have a .005 visable fiber! but this is still in the works and is still very fragile, but great idea!! Check them out and tell Sam that Virginiaarcher off AT told you to contact him!!


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Spoke to soon, not so great after all. 

Green fiber started to show signs of fracturing (bubbling) after 100 shots, contacted sam @ nanoptics re : problem

Sam's response third email "that's a new one on me" 

Don't feel like playing email tag with Sam over this issue, 3 emails later no resolution.

Ordered and paid for the tough fiber, the fibers I received are bright, not that tough, quality's OK definitely NOT ABLE TO TIE INTO KNOTS like others have said NOT EVEN CLOSE! 

Copper John Fibers are way more flexible, must of been sent the lower grade regular fiber (definitely) not same grade.

Looks like I'm SOL, 4th email from Sam "The x-ray microwave scanners. I don't know what the effect might be."



mojomaniac said:


> Thanks, Samuel
> 
> FYI - I've purchased replacement fiber 3 times in the past, once from a reputable archery store twice from 2 different ebay sellers in all three cases it was junk, brittle, oversized and fractured (cracked) within weeks of use this fiber is high quality.


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Update: Sam sent out a pack of super flex replacement fiber, fibers arrived today. Thanks Sam


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

whats the price on these things...


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

It did not work for me.The fibers keep breaking mo matter how gentle I am with it and it did not ball very well andbI had to hold heat to it way to long.This stuff is way to hard to work with and is not chemical resistant.


----------

